# How to open IBKR Lite in Australia



## Dpkmelb (15 November 2020)

How to open IBKR Lite in Australia?

Does any one have IBKR Lite in australia, how to open one from australia.


----------



## cutz (16 November 2020)

Dpkmelb said:


> How to open IBKR Lite in Australia?
> 
> Does any one have IBKR Lite in australia, how to open one from australia.




Haven't looked recently , last time I checked it was only available to US residents..


----------



## Investoradam (10 January 2021)

Only to citizens of the USA. I recently tried to open an account. It would be a great product if it were allowed


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 January 2021)

Investoradam said:


> Only to citizens of the USA. I recently tried to open an account. It would be a great product if it were allowed



Try setting your VPN to a US connection.

gg


----------

